# Humminbird helix 5 "boot menu"



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

a buddy of mine has an issue with his helix 5, seeing if anyone here can give some pointers on how to fix it. 

Every time the unit turns on itgoes right to a "boot menu" that kinda looks like a DOS menu on a computer. We cant figure out how to get passed this anyone have any sort of tip?


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Make sure the plugs are in tight and in the right ones, could be a defective unit


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

The only time I ever saw that DOS looking screen on boot up of my 1197 was when my battery was failing ... 

Rickie


----------

